# UpGrade from 301 to VP222K



## tpmcn (Mar 2, 2010)

I have two 301 Receivers, each has it's own input from my Dish 500 Ant. My ant. has two out puts and the diagram I'm looking at has only one wire coming from the ant. What do I need to do to Install from the config. that I have or do I need to change to another type ant. I'm trying to go to a ViP222K Ant. that I have is a 500 with a DP Plus head. I'm not trying to go to HD at this time just a reduction to only one receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

This will be very easy since you already have a DPP Twin on the dish. Use one of the lines from the dish to the 222k. The receiver will come with a DPP Separator with some short RG6 lines that you will attach to the receiver's 2 satellite inputs and the line to the dish.

If you're not looking to get HD, the 322 is the SD-only solution and connects the same way.

If your dish had a legacy Twin, DP Twin, or other non-DP Plus switch, you would either run 2 lines to the 222k or get the DPP Twin.


----------



## tpmcn (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information, If I read you correct I should only need one of the outputs from my ant. & I should not need another switch like the 33 or 34. The cover on my ant says' "DP Plus" not Pro Plus does that have a difference? The reason that I want to go to the 222K vs the 322 is that the 322 only outputs on 4/3 and the 222 can output on 16/9 which is what my LCD's read in so the 301 and 322 look out of sorts and when I look at a non HD channel over the air vs on my dish service I can see much more on the over the air antenna.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DP = DishPro, so
DPP = DishPro Plus

No external switch needed, you're good to go.


----------



## tpmcn (Mar 2, 2010)

BobaBird thanks so much. I'll get the 222K and start installing it and my 2nd tv also.
tpmcn


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You'd want a pair of diplexers, or run a second cable for the Tv2 Out feed.


----------

